# New Fads



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope this Hipster Fad does flow into the AG community.

I would probably have to pay a customer for buying my hay if he came to my farm dressed like that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I would not be caught dead in that getup. Hell you will not see me in any sort of shorts, my ex wife tried to get me in shorts. I did humor her, and tried them on for about two seconds; then told her to take them back to the store.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It has.









Meme I made, actually generated over 1300 reactions on FB group wife is in. She shared it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677072699154076


----------

